# Center pinning



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone here ever Center pinned for Smallies or Hybrid stripers? Just picked up a new rod and reel for this and am looking for advice. 
Thanks
Jmp


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Pinning is for Canadians.....


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinning isn't considered Fish on the Fly. Don't you EVER come around here again with the nonsense.... 

P.S. Just kidding with you.


----------



## 202 SportFish (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Center pinning is nothing than bait chucking with bobbers. Tried it and hated it . Nothing like true fly fishing. Same goes for tenkara which essentially an overpriced kids pole with line tied to it......puking !!!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Center pinning is actually where it all began. It is hands down the most lethal drift presentation I have ever used. That said, I still end up with a fly rod in my hands. Just something about it that I can't put it down.


----------

